# Cage's Music of Changes



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

As far as I know - and of course that means I might, however sadly, be wrong - _Music of Changes_ is one of Cage's major works, one of the milestones in his exploration of chance in composition.

Am I wrong about that? Perhaps I've overestimated its importance among Cage's works.

Also, is the Henck recording for Wergo a particularly classic recording of it, or just one among many? Are there any particularly classic recordings? I've only heard the Henck. Does anyone who's heard several have a good reason for preferring other recordings?


----------



## SeptimalTritone (Jul 7, 2014)

Hi science!

This version http://www.amazon.com/Music-Changes-John-Cage/dp/B0087YP9AW/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1426890385&sr=8-3 is apparently the first recorded one, done in 1956 by David Tudor, another famous piano player (especially of Cage's music) and composer (of electronic music).

Here's a video below


----------



## science (Oct 14, 2010)

Thank you, Septimal! I will look for that recording! 

I was being sad that no one had taken up this topic!


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

I agree with science that Music of Changes is one of the most important works of Cage, and probably of the 20th century music. It was a landmark in Cage's chance works, including the "silent" piece.

The Tudor's recording is the only one I have, and I am totally satisfied with it. However, I read somewhere that Tudor did not precisely follow the score, and altered some notes. Since he was a virtuoso pianist, I believe he could play it accurately if he wanted. I didn't think of trying out other interpretations, but it may be interesting. Recently I listened to some recordings of Cage's other chance work, Etudes Australes, and was surprised with the huge differences between performers.


----------



## SimonNZ (Jul 12, 2012)

There's a Steffen Schleiermacher recording of it, which I haven't yet heard, but knowing the quality of a few other discs by this pianist its one I'll grab immediately when it presents itself.

















http://www.prestoclassical.co.uk/r/MDG/MDG6130786


----------



## Guest (Mar 21, 2015)

I love the Schleiermacher recording too. The other stuff I've heard from his series is great too, but the Etudes Australes get to be a bit of a chore to finish (not a Schleiermacher issue...it just feels like too much of the same idea after, ya know...the first couple of discs).


----------



## quack (Oct 13, 2011)

I was just going to come and mention the _Etudes Australes_, which uses a similar composition method as _Music of Changes_ and one of my favourite modern piano works. I suppose I enjoy long chore-like works such as Sorabji and Messiaen's _Bird Catalogue_. If Schleiermacher wears on you then you could try the premier recording by Grete Sultan which is 35 minutes shorter, probably avoid Sabine Liebner who is 55 minutes longer than Schleiermacher.

Pi-Hsien Chen's recording of _Music of Changes_ looks very interesting as she mixes it between a selection of Scarlatti sonatas which I always enjoy. Gives you interesting insight on two ends of the classical music spectrum.


----------



## tortkis (Jul 13, 2013)

quack said:


> I was just going to come and mention the _Etudes Australes_, which uses a similar composition method as _Music of Changes_ and one of my favourite modern piano works. I suppose I enjoy long chore-like works such as Sorabji and Messiaen's _Bird Catalogue_. If Schleiermacher wears on you then you could try the premier recording by Grete Sultan which is 35 minutes shorter, probably avoid Sabine Liebner who is 55 minutes longer than Schleiermacher.


I too like Sultan's recording. Claudio Crismani's is even shorter, just 1 hr 52 min. (Sultan's is 2 hr 49 min.) I suspect Crismani's interpretation is not so much authentic, and it sometimes sound rather Romantic, but anyway it is also quite nice.



> Pi-Hsien Chen's recording of _Music of Changes_ looks very interesting as she mixes it between a selection of Scarlatti sonatas which I always enjoy. Gives you interesting insight on two ends of the classical music spectrum.


Looks a nice idea. Yesterday I listened to Simeon Ten Holt and Music of Changes in succession, and it was really refreshing. Wergo's Etudes Boreales has similar arrangement: each of two versions of Etudes Boreales (chance work) is sandwiched with Harmony pieces (beautiful melodious work). Listening to the album throughout is an interesting experience.


----------

